# All the colors together



## laboros (Apr 29, 2006)

I have ordered q7 20 December 2005 arrives this week color gray quartz








are successful only now to record in this forum 
salutes to me from Italy


_Modified by laboros at 8:24 AM 4-29-2006_


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

I ordered Phantom Black, but I also like Condor Grey, too.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: All the colors together (laboros)*

Phantom Black & Cobalt Blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: All the colors together (laboros)*

So, no nice colors being offered. That is a shame.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: All the colors together (GTINC)*

so you would like what? imola yellow and sprint blue?

you have to think that this is an SUV and all SUVs have their typical colors.
I have seen most of these in person on the Q7 or another Audi at some point and they all are very nice.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: All the colors together (laboros)*

Quartz and Condor Greys are the best, especially with A6/A8's Amaretto interior scheme.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: All the colors together (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_so you would like what? imola yellow and sprint blue?

Something with some life to it. Flash Red, Canyon Red, a lighter, brighter blue.
Why only boring colors?


----------



## BrocktonVW (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: All the colors together (GTINC)*

I Personally like the Lava Grey and the Calla White my wife has a deep black passat and one black vehichle is enough


----------



## laboros (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: All the colors together (BrocktonVW)*

Today, the Audi concessionaire me has telephoned 
mine q7 Quartz Gray has arrived 
creed that I will be able to have it monday








I'm not in the skin (way to say in Italy)


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: All the colors together (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_So, no nice colors being offered. That is a shame.

I'm with this guy...there seems to be a lot of greys/silvers...woohoo! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif even the green and blue look more grey than anything else...


----------



## laboros (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: All the colors together (threethirteen)*

My New Q7 Quartz Gray
The car is optimal 
elegant 
the diesel engine 3,0 has a great acceleration 
the road estate is much good 
exceeds very what I expected 
I hope my translator works well
salutes from the Mediterranean land


_Modified by laboros at 3:14 PM 7-16-2006_


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: All the colors together (laboros)*

Very nice, laboros! Enjoy your Q7. Mine should be here in about 8 weeks.


----------

